# puppy not going to the toilet on walks



## twisteddiamond (17 May 2009)

my puppy doesnt seem to be getting the hang of going to the loo on walks, hes waiting til he gets home then going in the garden or the house(which he knows is wrong), any ideas on how to get him going to the loo while out on a walk? thanx in advance


----------



## SillySausage (17 May 2009)

When my dogs weed on our back lawn as puppies I would say "buzz" and then "good girls" really enthusiastically.

Now whenever I take them somewhere and need them to go for a quick wee, I can say "buzz" and they know exactly what I mean and go for one.

Perhaps by teaching your puppy to wee on command it will give him the inspiration to go whilst you are out. Hope that helps.


----------



## CAYLA (17 May 2009)

Agree re the cue/command and postive assosiation (treat) why should he know it's wrong to pass motions in the garden


----------



## SillySausage (17 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Agree re the cue/command and postive assosiation (treat) why should he know it's wrong to pass motions in the garden 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I think she means he knows it's wrong to do it in the house?


----------



## CAYLA (17 May 2009)

Ah, sorry just re-read, my fault


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 May 2009)

I have one that won't go when in his run and one that won't go when out (the latter is affectionately known as 'the muckspreader')


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 May 2009)

I agree about teaching him to go on command at home, he will soon get the idea.  Having said that I prefer mine to go at home rather than out on walks, saves carrying the delightful little parcels with me


----------



## Booboos (17 May 2009)

It's very common! Puppies don't realise it's OK to go to the toilet on walks, they are overwhelmed by the sights and sounds and become distracted! I would second what everyone else says, also try walking with another dog who is happy to go to the toilet and the puppy will soon pick it up!


----------



## twisteddiamond (17 May 2009)

he always gets walked with my other dog who is happy to go to the toilet on walks, he still doesnt seem to get the idea it ok to go when on a walk, i will try teaching him to go on command and see if it helps


----------



## Halfpass (17 May 2009)

My Puppy (12 weeks) has just started going out for walks. From the first day I got him I said 'wee wee' everytime he wee'd in the garden and 'empty' everytime he poo'd. I can now take him out and he will wee and poo on demand. Its worth teaching them this. 
Also try taking him out first thing in the morning before you let him out for his morning pee and don't come back until he has done it. He will evetually!!!


----------



## itsme123 (17 May 2009)

Jack wouldnt either, until I started using his crate this weekend, then taking him straight out on the lead into the garden, and just as he's about to wee I say 'be quick'. then reward when he's done. This afternoon we went for a walk and I said, near the end, 'be quick' and he went... (lots of treats for that!)


----------



## k9h (17 May 2009)

My young dog (now 3) would not go at first anywhere new.

I think it is a safety thing?

She would wait till she got back &amp; then go where she use to go.

I then started in a morning sticking her straight in the cr &amp; driving 5min to somewhere new where she would have to go &amp; when she had gone then made a real big fuss of her!
Make the big uss after she has gone &amp; not whilst going or young can distract them &amp; then they stop!

Patience is the name of the game!


----------



## brightmount (18 May 2009)

He's little and he feels insecure. He'll soon relax and get the hang of it. I would recommend going on a regular walk to the same place rather than too many different places, so he begins to feel comfortable with his territory.


----------



## Fazzie (18 May 2009)

Neither of mine really go to the loo when we're out (except everytime jam goes in the river she must pee)  
	
	
		
		
	


	




and then when i get home i let them out in the garden to do their business


----------



## lilyw75 (18 May 2009)

My puppy does the same, goes for hours without a wee then runs straight to the garden for one, haha!

___________________________________
holiday parks


----------

